# 99 Nissan Maxima p0325 code



## vocaluproar (Jan 29, 2005)

Please help! I have a Nissan Maxima 1999 with a reoccuring code of p0325, knock sensor bank 1..not sure which on that engine is bank 1. Front or rear? Any tips on doing the job or where the sensor is located would be appreciated. The vehicle is sluggish at times and has a jolting sensation when stopped and in drive, and pings if I use less than 93 octane.. I believe all the symptoms are related, as a power balance test has indicated no missfire. Thank you for your time.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

Replace your knowck sensor. There is only one. Take at look here for more info. http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=315851 

and. http://www.skippynet.com/maxima/knocksensor.htm 

And. http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/507


----------



## vocaluproar (Jan 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*



MaxQuest said:


> Replace your knowck sensor. There is only one. Take at look here for more info. http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=315851
> 
> and. http://www.skippynet.com/maxima/knocksensor.htm
> 
> And. http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/507


I appreciate the help, Max! :thumbup:


----------



## MULLIGAN (Jun 7, 2006)

I have replaced my Knock Sensor and still get the error message?


----------



## TreyV (Jun 12, 2008)

*Knock sensor wire harness*

I had to get a knock sensor and plug to install in my car, but i cant see where to other end of the wires go. one end is plugged into the sensor, so where does the other end attach to? Does anyone have an image of this?


----------

